# has just called me



## perrine1233

I was wondering whether you could use "acaba" in the same sense as you do in spanish in catalan.

Does the following make sense

Ann acaba em va cridar aquest matí per convidar-me a la festa?

I wanted to say

Ann has just called me this morning to invite me to the party.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

perrine1233 said:


> I was wondering whether you could use "acaba" in the same sense as you do in spanish in catalan.



Yes

L'Ann m'acaba de cridar aquest matí per convidar-me a la festa


----------



## ACQM

You say "called" like "phoned"?

L'Ann m'acaba de trucar aquest matí per convidar-me a la festa.

"Cridar" is "to call" using only the voice, not a phone or a bell or anything.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre!

Igual encete una polèmica però... als dialectes del català que jo conec per a parlar per telèfon amb una persona, primer l'has de tocar (català occidental, més exactament en valencià) o trucar (català oriental). El verb cridar com a sinònim del tocar/trucar, almenys a València-ciutat, és un fenomen totalment modern, menys de 30 anys, sempre s'havia dit: _Ja et tocaré en arribar del viatge... _Era tan potent aquest tocar que fins i tot els castellans l'utilitzaven en comptes del genuí castellà llamar.Y aquesta expresisó sonava molt extranya fora de les terres valencianes. De fet s'ha estès por tot arreu, açò de fer o donar un toc: _En aplegar et faré un toc._ En castellà també es deia/ se'n diu: Ya te daré un toque (al teléfono) .  La Rae no dóna el significat de tocar per telèfon a "dar un toque" i el Maria Moliner tampoc: 

*toque**.*

 * 1.* m. Acción de tocar algo, tentándolo, palpándolo, o llegando inmediatamente a ello.
 * 2.* m.  Ensayo de un objeto de oro o de plata que se hace comparando el efecto  producido por el ácido nítrico en dos rayas trazadas sobre una piedra  dura, una con dicho objeto y otra con una barrita de prueba, cuya ley es  conocida.
 * 3.* m. *piedra de toque.*
 * 4.* m. Tañido de una campana o sonido de un instrumento, con que se anuncia algo. _Toque de ánimas, de diana._
 * 5.* m. Aplicación de un medicamento o disolución sobre heridas, úlceras, etc., tocándolas una o varias veces con algo empapado en dicha disolución.
 * 6.* m. *quid.* _El toque está en eso._
 * 7.* m.  Prueba, examen o experiencia que se hace de una persona, para reconocer  su talento y capacidad o el estado y disposición en que se halla en  orden a lo que se intenta.
 * 8.* m. *toque de atención.*
 * 9.* m. coloq. Golpe que se da a alguien.
 * 10.* m._ Pint._ Pincelada ligera. U. t. en sent. fig. _Un toque de erudición._ _Un toque de distinción._
 * 11.* m._ Cuba._ *toque de santo.*
 * 12.* m. coloq._ Cuba._ Trago de bebida alcohólica.
 * 13.* m._ Méx._ *calambre*      (‖ estremecimiento producido por una descarga eléctrica).
 *~** de atención.*
 * 1.* m. Llamamiento, indicación, advertencia que se hace a alguien.
 *~** de baquetas.*
 * 1.* m._ Mil._ *toque* que tocaba la banda de cornetas o tambores durante la carrera de baquetas.
 *~** del alba.*
 * 1.* m. *toque* de las campanas de los templos, al amanecer, con que se avisa a los fieles para que recen la avemaría.
 *~** de luz.*
 * 1.* m._ Pint._ Esplendor o realce de claro.
 *~** de oscuro.*
 * 1.* m._ Pint._ *apretón*      (‖ golpe de color oscuro).
 *~** de queda.*
 * 1.* m.  Medida gubernativa que, en circunstancias excepcionales, prohíbe el  tránsito o permanencia en las calles de una ciudad durante determinadas  horas, generalmente nocturnas.
 *~** de santo.*
 * 1.* m._ Cuba._ En la santería, fiesta religiosa en la que se tocan tambores consagrados.
 *último **~**.*
 * 1.* m. Ligera corrección o aditamento que se hace en una obra o labor ya acabada para perfeccionarla. U. m. en pl.
 *al **~**.*
 * 1.* loc. adv._ Perú._ *inmediatamente*      (‖ al punto).
 *dar un **~*a alguien.

 * 1.* loc. verb. coloq. Ponerle a prueba.
 * 2.* loc. verb. coloq. Sondearle respecto de algún asunto.

□ V. 
*aguja de **toque*
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Sé que per les Mallorques també existeix l'ús de cridar com a sinònim de tocar al telèfon, però en desconec perquè, o si n'és un fenòmen antiu o modern

Hi ha una explicació senzilla per al tocar modern: Els valencians toquem a una porta o al timbre, per a passar:  mentre que els castellans "_llaman a la puerta o al timbre_".

 L'Alcover-Moll tampoc dóna per a cridar el significar de tocar per teléfon. No el copie que n'és molt llarg, l'article, però si que hi pose l'apartat del verb tocar:

II. || *1.*_Donar cops a una porta, a la paret, etc., per demanar que obrin._ Blanquerna... tocà a la porta e volc entrar en lo palau, Llull Blanq. 42, 3. Se'n pujapen al dit castell e tocharen a la porta, doc. a. 1391 (Mem. Ac. B.L., ix, 153). Tocats a la porta e sarà-us hubert, Evang. Palau. L'endemà de bon dematí sent que tocaven a s'entrada, Roq. 42. 


Així puix la frase seria al meu parer: L'Ann (_m'acaba de tocar/trucar_) m'ha tocat/trucat aquest matí per a invitar-me/convidar-me a la festa.

Fins una altra.

Edite el missatge per a afegir aquest fil de fa uns anys que ve a parlar del tema:   http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=256631


----------



## innovator

You have two options in Standard Catalan:

1. L'Ann m'acaba de trucar aquest matí per convidar-me a la festa.
2. L'Ann acaba de trucar-me aquest matí per convidar-me a la festa.


----------



## Elxenc

Em perdonareu si insistisc en el tema. Ahir quan doní la meua proposta:  L'Ann (_m'acaba _de tocar/trucar) m'ha tocat/trucat aquest matí per a invitar-me/convidar-me a la festa. Col·loquí el "m'acaba de tocar" (acció acabada fa poc de temps) entre parèntesis perquè no em semblava que fora compatible amb  "aquest matí" (seqüència temporal un poc llunyana del moment en que es parla). Fui prudent i esperava la participació de persones més enteses, que no jo, en l'anglés.

Jo aquest "has just called me" no el traduiria "literalment"  puix xoca amb l'altre marcador temporal de la frase - aquest matí-. Preferiria deixar la frase " l'Ann m'ha tocat aquest matí per ..." o bé, si veig que fora necessària, traduiria aqueix "_*has just*"_ per alguna cosa adient a la context: _*Precisament*,_ l'Ann m'ha trucat; _*Casualment*,_ l'Ann m'ha tocat...; _*Inesperadament*,_ l'Ann m'ha tocat..., etc. Soc _lleugerament enemic_ de les traduccions paraula per paraula. Aquest n'és un exercici diari, a voltes dur,  per no barrejar el català i el castellà. De totes maneres continue esperant la participació d'algú que siga especialista en anglés.

Fins una altra.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Em perdonareu si insistisc en el tema. Ahir quan doní la meua proposta:  L'Ann (_m'acaba _de tocar/trucar) m'ha tocat/trucat aquest matí per a invitar-me/convidar-me a la festa. Col·loquí el "m'acaba de tocar" (acció acabada fa poc de temps) entre parèntesis perquè no em semblava que fora compatible amb  "aquest matí" (seqüència temporal un poc llunyana del moment en que es parla). Fui prudent i esperava la participació de persones més enteses, que no jo, en l'anglés.
> 
> Jo aquest "has just called me" no el traduiria "literalment"  puix xoca amb l'altre marcador temporal de la frase - aquest matí-. Preferiria deixar la frase " l'Ann m'ha tocat aquest matí per ..." o bé, si veig que fora necessària, traduiria aqueix "_*has just*"_ per alguna cosa adient a la context: _*Precisament*,_ l'Ann m'ha trucat; _*Casualment*,_ l'Ann m'ha tocat...; _*Inesperadament*,_ l'Ann m'ha tocat..., etc. Soc _lleugerament enemic_ de les traduccions paraula per paraula. Aquest n'és un exercici diari, a voltes dur,  per no barrejar el català i el castellà. De totes maneres continue esperant la participació d'algú que siga especialista en anglés.
> 
> Fins una altra.



Molt d'acord amb tu, sempre que encara no sigui matí. Si ara són les 11 del matí, puc dir "L'Ann m'acaba de trucar aquest matí..." perquè potser fa 10 minuts que m'ha trucat. Si la frase es diu a les 3 de la tarda, posem, podria ser "Precisament, l'Ann m'ha trucat...". ¿No trobes?


----------



## ACQM

I encara faig una altra proposta: "Tot just aquest matí, l'Ann m'ha trucat..."


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> Molt d'acord amb tu, sempre que encara no sigui matí. Si ara són les 11 del matí, puc dir "L'Ann m'acaba de trucar aquest matí..." perquè potser fa 10 minuts que m'ha trucat. Si la frase es diu a les 3 de la tarda, posem, podria ser "Precisament, l'Ann m'ha trucat...". ¿No trobes?



Hola i bon dia!

Jo també estic quasi d'acord amb les teues solucions donades, però no del tot. En cas de dir la frase teua : 





			
				ACQM  said:
			
		

> "*Si ara són les 11 del matí,* puc dir* "L'Ann m'acaba de trucar aquest matí..." *perquè potser fa 10 minuts que m'ha trucat*"*


.Jo en aquest cas diria: Tot just/ ara mateix, fa quinze minuts, etc. ...; però, insistesc, jo no diria la frase amb el marcador "aquest matí, perquè per a mi, aquest indica que ja no estem en "aqueix matí". Fins i tot si li afegim  un "aquest *mateix* matí", entenc que ja ha passat el matí; a no ser que el matí estiga acabant-se, però aleshores tampoc no puc/dec  dir _*has just called*_=_*acaba de trucar-me*_. Potser tot siguen percepcions personals meues de la llengua, però jo ho entec així.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo estic molt d'acord amb l'Elxenc que "acabar de" i "aquest matí" són dos marcadors temporals que no diria en una mateixa frase, perquè no fan referència al mateix moment i es fan estranys. Ho veig igual que tu, Elxenc. Hi posaria o l'un o l'altre. 
I si ho diem que encara és matí, només diria "aquest matí" si hi hagués un període de temps considerable: per exemple, si ho dic a les 11 o les 12 i m'ha trucat a les 9, llavors sí que ho diria (però no el "m'acaba de", és clar). El "m'acaba de" ho allargaria com a màxim a mitja hora enrere.


----------

